# Any expats in Puglia?



## pauleone

Hi All.

I am looking at renovating my trullo in Ostuni. I would like to know of similar projects as advice would be deeply appreciated.

I have building permits, just need to know who to use. I have had a quote from a local chap, but i really want to speak to somebody who has had the experience.

thanks in advance.

paul.


----------

